# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met BovenIJ Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
BovenIJ Ziekenhuis
Statenjachtstraat 1
Amsterdam

Bezoek de website van BovenIJ Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met BovenIJ Ziekenhuis.*

----------

